# Gentoo no me reconoce la unidad de cd dvd [SOLUCIONADO]

## nachopro

hola, a todos

hace un buen tiempo cambié mi disco IDE por uno SATA y en ese cambio pasé mi unidad de cdrom de esclava a maestra

desde entonces no he tenido soporte en mi linux

no existe del /dev/cdrom y no sé dónde configurar la nueva ubicación de mi unidad y ahora estoy necesitando utilizarla

me dan una guía? gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

hace un 

```
dmesg | grep CD-ROM
```

tiene que aparecer unas lineas como estas o similar:

 *Quote:*   

> pelox@pelo-pc ~ $ dmesg | grep CD-ROM
> 
> scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS10  EL00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
> 
> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
> ...

 

observa que en la ultima dice Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0, por lo que en mi pc /dev/sr0 es el cdrom.

podrias hacer un enlace con ln -s para uqe te quede como /dev/cdrom, pero no se is funciona...

chequea el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules, ese es el que hace los symlinks de los cdroms.

por ahi esta mal configurado, podes verlo y probar sacando todo lo que hay entre comas que arranca con ENV{ID_PATH}==[/code]

----------

## nachopro

hola pelelademadera, hice el grep que me dijiste, con -i y otras alternativas.. pero nada!  :Sad: 

alguna idea?

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente lo sepas pero por si acaso te diré que los discos IDE llevan un jumper y en la parte de encima grabado en la chapa pone la posicion que tiene que tener para el modo esclavo (en mi caso el modo maestro es no llevar jumper) si no lo cambias de posición al cambiar de modo escalvo a maestro es muy posible que al cargar la bios no te lo detecte.

----------

## nachopro

hola, no... no tiene que ver con el seteo de la unidad

en realidad me di cuenta que depende de algo que no setteé al compilar el kernel... justamente noche actualicé el kernel de mi notebook y terminé con el mismo problema  :Razz: 

hoy a la noche veo bien y les traigo la respuesta

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>   <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support    

 

En ese caso lo mas facil es que sea esa la opcion del kernel.

----------

## nachopro

nada chicos... debe ser un tema de drivers pero no sé cuáles serán

alguna sugerencia?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> nada chicos... debe ser un tema de drivers pero no sé cuáles serán
> 
> alguna sugerencia?

 

Tengo una duda, ese CDROM es interno y usas un adaptador IDE a USB??

----------

## nachopro

común y corriente, y lo mismo me pasa en la notebook que es serial ata, es un tema de kernel pero ya no sé qué tocar  :Sad: 

----------

## pelelademadera

probaste si el cd anda bien, o sea, si pones uno booteable, bootea?

----------

## nachopro

sí, en windows o booteando de un live cd anda perfecto.,... de hecho antes de que actualice mi kernel andaba

incluso al meter un cd me lo montaba automáticamente

----------

## opotonil

Hecha un vistazo en Device Drivers -> SCSI veras unas cuantas opciones relacionadas con el CD y/o grabadora, una creo que es Generic CD-ROM support o algo asi si no recuerdo mal... No tengo ningun gentoo ni kernel a mano.

Salu2.

----------

## gringo

podemos ver la configuración de tu kernel ?

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Estimados, desde hace algun tiempo hice el mismo cambio a una quemadora sata y no es problema del kernel, el sata sino del hal que joroba la lectura del DVD-CD, si quieres puedes probar con apagar el deamon de hal y el dbus, monta el cdrom, con eso matas el problema.

Mi solución fue cambiarle la sata a un amigo con Win$ al que la mia le funciono al pelo por la de el IDE que en mi maquina quedo muy bien y mejor que antes.

PD: No vieras la guerra que me dio encontrar ese fallo, casi 6 meses de pruebas y chapuzas.

----------

## pelelademadera

no tengo problemas, tengo lectora sata....

nunca me causo problemas....

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> no tengo problemas, tengo lectora sata....
> 
> nunca me causo problemas....

 

Opsss se me olvido mencionar que no es con todas es con algunas marcas y el firmware de estas. Por alli tenia yo algun post Aquí con la marca de la mia y el modelo, que por cierto creo es la misma que esta de aqui  :Razz:  .

----------

## nachopro

acá dejo el config actual de mi kernel

http://pastebin.com/f4e87034f

con respecto a las unidades, en la laptop me pasa con una sata

y en mi desktop con una ide  :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

si la máquina en cuestión sólo tiene un chipset nvidia parece que está todo bien y en su sitio.

Pero una cosa : tu problema es que no tienes /dev/cdrom ? 

Si es asi eso es cosa de udev ( creo); tu unidad está igualmente accesible pero no bajo /dev/cdrom.

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y
> 
> #
> ...

 

Ahi parece que deberias seleccionar CONFIG_IDE.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo tengo una quemadora que conecto con un cable IDE a USB, que funciona bien, si prendo la quemadora meto el CD y luego conecto el cable USB.

Para quemar inserto un LiveCD porque gentoo y K3B no lo reconocen como quemador, Brasero dice que el disco no tiene espacio suficiente. Supongo que es un problema similar al que hay aquí. La quemadora es LG, anteriormente tenía una LiteOn que iba muy bien, yo creo que es la marca.

----------

## nachopro

bueno, acabo d evolver al kernel 2.6.25 y va de lujo.... aunque me quedo sin soporte del wifi  :Razz: 

jajja, la verdad que estoy de los pelos

veré de tomarme el tiempo correspondiente, cuando pueda  :Sad: 

----------

## pelelademadera

proba con git-sources, o con un 2.6.29

yo uso el ultimo git sources y va muy bien

----------

## nachopro

finalmente ayer a la tarde me puse a leer sobre el tema y encontré la solución!

les cuento, mi grabadora de dvd es IDE y mis discos Serial ATA

```

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

<*>   generic ATA/ATAPI disk support

<*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

[*]   IDE ACPI support

[*]   legacy /proc/ide/ support

[*]   Probe IDE PCI devices in the PCI bus order (DEPRECATED)

<*>   Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

[*]   ATA ACPI Support

<*>   AHCI SATA support

[*]   ATA SFF support

<*>     NVIDIA SATA support

<*>     AMD/NVidia PATA support

<*>     ATI PATA support

```

con esto me aparecen mis clásicos discos /dev/sdaX, el querido /dev/sr0 (la mi unidad de cd/dvd/ y el misterioso /dev/sg0 que siempre que intento montarlo me dice mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

----------

